# Changed drive belt, high frequency metal scraping noise.



## FatalException (Apr 25, 2010)

Boy was this fun, yesterday, at first I only thought you had to loosen the vertical bolt up top (which produced no change in tension whatsoever), since the manual didnt include any info. Then I watched a video of a guy loosening that idler center bolt, i loosened it until the whole thing came out, pain in the *** to get back in of course, I couldnt get the large black washer back on. I tightened both the vertical bolt and the center bolt pretty tight, is this OK? Or should one or the other be a little loose. 

Also, it does a little squeaking on startup, and sometimes when i go over 1500 RPM's, then the squeaking stops.


Today I put the black washer on pretty tight, n, the idle pulley is stiff, then I turn on the car and i hear jingling(squealing is gone), the bolt is coming loose and the idle pulley is wobbling off. I turn off the car and tighten the bolt again, and its stiff again. I turn on the car, and it begins wobbling off. I tighten it very hard, and the pulley doesn't move at all, i turn the car off, I tighten it midway, and I hear a sound that resembles 2 very thin pieces of metal rubbing together, very feint noise, no wobbling or squealing.

I have it like this, thick wide cylindrical washer on the stud first, then the idler pulley (bearings facing away from the engine), then large black washer so it cups (or shields) the bearings, then the nut, Ive tightened it many ways. The black washer has visible signs of scraping, i can actually feel the grooves.

Also, when I spin the pulley, the bearings are silent, so i know it isnt that.


----------

